# New blue tricolor pairing-update-6 babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping these two will give me my first blue tricolor/splashed litter. Nance is a big girl and I can't tell yet if she's been caught. She's been with Vance for a week and a half now. He's a pied blue agouti tri, she is pied blue tri.

Nance


Nance and Vance


Nance and Vance had a litter of seven sometime yesterday; today they have been reduced to six nice sized bub, some of whom have faint signs of markings already. Vance the buck, might be blue agouti, so I'm not certain what the babies will look like. I expect half will be blue agouti, but I'll be pleased if they are not. Pictures in a few days!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping these two will give me my first blue tricolor/splashed litter. Nance is a big girl and I can't tell yet if she's been caught. She's been with Vance for a week and a half now. He's a pied blue agouti tri, she is pied blue tri.

Nance


Nance and Vance
[/quote]


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see what babies show up.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope some of them have odd eyes like papa.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I shall be very interested to see.I've had a couple of blue splashed appear.I wasn't much interested and was set to give them away but yours have made me hesitate.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow love Nance


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! It's taken me a while to get back to developing my blue tris. It's the second family of color I tried to work with, but as i had no clue how the tricolor/splashed genes work, all I got were combos of splashed, pied, tri, all muddled up together on a bunch of mousies. they were interesting, and liked them, but I was looking for the deep bold patches of blue you see on Nance.

I wanted to breed another doe, but the line apparently carries the annoying malady of barbering, which shows up in both the bucks and the does. I'[m hoping that these two don't have that tendency. Missing whiskers are one thing, and not so good, but I had females over-grooming their mates until the hair was all gone on a patch right behind the head. The grooming went one with the first couple until I separated them, but the poor buck's skin developed cracks which split open and got infected. It healed, cracked healed cracked...I thought it was ringworm, and treated for that, and gave antibiotics, but it just got ickier until I had to put him down.

I was really upset to see the daughter of that first doe doing the same thing, but comforted somewhat by the knowledge that it was ringworm, which I think of as a disease that comes from not keeping a clean mousery. That second buck, Neptune, has recovered, however.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Ringworm can come from anywhere....its not necessarily from a lack of cleanliness.....its extremely easily spread. Personally I'd rather see ringworm in my mousery (though luckily I haven't) than barbering, because ringworm isn't in any way genetic, wheras barbering is and very difficult to get rid of, especially if mice that barber are used repeatedly for breeding....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good points. I have a lot of mousies and it would be awful to have to administer topical meds to even a tenth of them. Time consuming and exhausting.

I have seen enough of the barbering to convince me that I shouldn't ever breed from meeces that do it. I'm not so sure about the shisker nibblers though...that might matter if were trying to show my mousies. It looks weird, but I'j not sure if its a problem for meeces who aren't dependent on their senses to survive.


----------

